# Forenbersicht > Surffotografie >  >  Welche digitale Spiegelreflex ist Sand- & Windresistent

## kaeptnblaubaer

Hallo zusammmen,

ich mchte mir eine DSLR zulegen und bin nicht sicher welche.
Dies soll jetzt keine Diskussion ber Bildqualitten, Rauschfaktoren, Lichtstrken etc werden.
Mich interessiert eher wie Eure Erfahrungen mit Sand, Wind und Feuchtigkeit sind.

Ich schwanke im Moment zwichen Pentax K7 mit all Ihren Dichtungen und einer Nikon D5000 oder Canon
(weiss im Moment icht genau die Bezeichnung).
Die Pentax ist ja wohl sehr gut abgedichtet  und laut Hersteller auch fr "Beachconditions" geeignet.
Stimmt das ? Hat jemand Erfahrungen ? 
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit anderen Herstellern ?
Gibt es andere sinnvolle Mglichkeiten der Sand und die Feuchtigkeit aus dem Gert zu halten ?

Schon vorab vielen Dank fr Euer Feedback

Gru

Stephan

----------


## Knallfrosch

Hi Stephan,
ich war auch lngere Zeit mit einer DSLR unterwegs und bin mittlerweile komplett davon weg!

Ich vergleiche jetzt zwar ein wenig pfel mit Birnen, weil die Bilder einer DSLR "besser" sind, als die einer "Kompaktkamera", aber es gab fr mich viele Grnde zum Umstieg:

- man schleppt mit einer Spiegelreflexkamera auch meistens ziemlich viel Zeugs mit rum, wie z.B. mehrere Objektive und so
- teuer, denn alleine ein Objektiv kostet schon >200,- EUR
- Angst, das ganze Equipment am Strand, im Auto oder sonst wo zu lassen, wenn ich auf dem Wasser bin

Irgendwann war dann bei mir der Kompromiss da, eine Superzoom-Kamera zu kaufen: Panasonic FZ18 mit 18-fachem Zoom und ich bin restlos begeistert!
Um ein 18-fach Zoom bei einer DSLR abzudecken sind auf jeden Fall mind. 2 Objektive notwendig. Die FZ18 macht gestochen scharfe Bilder (Bildstabilisator) und ist immer noch sehr kompakt.
Preis: ~ 200,- EUR
Ich wei nicht genau, was der Nachfolger (FZ38) kostet...

Auf dem Surfbrett nehme ich ab und zu eine Olympus miu SW850 mit, die ist bis 3m wasserdicht.

Alles in allem fr MICH ein super Kompromiss!

----------


## kaeptnblaubaer

> ....Irgendwann war dann bei mir der Kompromiss da, eine Superzoom-Kamera zu kaufen: Panasonic FZ18 mit 18-fachem Zoom und ich bin restlos begeistert!....



Klingt gut !

Wie resistent ist das Gert denn gegen Sandstrahlung und Ste ?
Ich suche eine Kamera die ich auch bei Hack am Strand ohne Probleme nutzen kann und 
die beim Mountainbiken auch den Downhill oder einen Abflug (im Rucksack und Kameratasche) berlebt.

Hast Du da Erfahrungen ?

Gru

Stephan

----------


## Knallfrosch

Gegen Ste auf jeden Fall unempfindlicher als eine Spiegelreflexkamera. Schon alleine, weil kein Spiegel in der Kamera rumhngt ;-)

I.d.R. habe ich die Kamera in einer gepolsterten Kameratasche. Dadurch ist die Kamera vor Sten geschtzt und auch mit Sand hatte ich bis dato noch keine Probleme. Man sollte halt bei sandigem Wind darauf achten, dass kein Sand in die Rillen vom Objektiv kommt, aber bis dato hab ich noch nichts negatives feststellen knnen.

----------


## Hangloose94

ich bin leidenschaftlicher windsurfer und fotograf ... 
beim surfen werde ich meistens mit einer nikon 300s oder einer canon 7d abgelichtet ... beide systeme gehren mir ... aber fr dich lohnt sich denk ich eine dslr nicht ... 
hohl dir lieber ne super kompaktkamera ... was ich auch empfehlen kann wre eine bridge-kamera ... z.b. von Fuji... nur ob ide wasserdicht sind, das wei ich nich ... 

lg hANGLOOSE

----------


## Malte

Also DSLR sind jetzt nich mehr so teuer. Meine E-510 hat schon ne menge ausgehalten und luft noch super nur sollte man die kamera beim mountainbiken vielleicht mal in den Rucksack tuen, denn die wenigsten kameras berleben strze zu 100%.
Ich wrd wohl eher zu ner Nikon greifen als zu Olympus, aber das is geschmackssache. Wenn du gleich noch ne Top Kamera zum Filmen willst hol dir auch ne canon 7d mark II, die aufnahmen sind der wahnsinn (schau mal bei youtube nach HD Videos). Wenn dein Budget etwas kleiner is schau halt nach den Modellen der letzten Generation, die sind super billig inzwischen und machen tortzdem gut bilder.

Genrell finde ich sind fr Sportaufnahmen Spiegelreflex super. Und wenn man sich dann auch mal vernnftig mit der Kamera und ein zwei Fotografie Bchern auseinandersetzt dann hat man aufjeden Fall schon mal mehr von seinen Fotos!

----------


## Killefit

Moin moin, 

also 'ne Pentax K7 wrd' ich nun nicht fr'n Strand nehmen, die wr' mir zu teuer dafr.
Ich hab' eine Pentax K10D. Der Body ist gut gegen Spritzwasser und Sand abgedichtet. 
Mein Tamron 18-250 (vergleichbar mit Kleinbild Tele 375mm) hat auch 'ne ordentliche Brennweite, reicht aber nicht an die neuen Superzoom Bridgekameras mit bis zu 600mm Tele ran. 

Eine gute gebrauchte K10D mit 70-300er Objektiv (entspricht dann ca. 450mm Tele) sollte fr ca. 300,- zu bekommen sein. (www.dslr-forum.de)
Das gleiche zahlt man auch fr 'ne Nikon P100 oder Panasonic FZ-38, die dann aber gnzlich ungeschtzt gegen Wasser und Sand sind. 
Der Vorteil bei einer DSLR ist auch, dass man das Objektiv separat austauschen kann, wenn Wasser oder Sand doch ihren Weg hinein gefunden haben. Auch eine Body Reinigung ist oft fr kleines Geld mglich. Die Bridge schmeisst Du in einem solchen Fall einfach nur weg.

Allerdings gebe ich ehrlich zu, dass ich aufgrund der extremen Teleobjektive und der Mglichkeit, HD-Videos aufzunehmen, auch schon ber 'ne Bridge (Nikon P100) nachgedacht habe...

Gru, 
Stefan

----------


## ciiN.

Also ich habe die D5000 von Nikon, und have mit ihr bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen beim Segeln und Surfen gehabt. Aber man sollte sie nicht unbedingt in den Sand schmeien. Das Problem bei DSLR's ist ja das sie kein geschlossenes System sind, sie werden immer und immer wieder fr die Objektivwechsel geffnet. Daher sollte man sie auch nach jedem lngerem Shoot am Strand reinigen. Die K7 kann ich nicht empfehlen da sie kein eigenes Akkupack hat und die Batterie Leistung heutzutage nicht ausreichend ist fr die Anforderungen der Digitalen chips. Aber ich wrde dir die D5000 weiter empfehlen, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner. Aber kauf die niemals ein Tamron Teleobjektiv, die sind einfach nur zum Wegschmeien!
- Gru aus Dnemark, Laurids  :Smile:

----------


## Exocoetidae

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, da die recht schweren Spiegelreflexkameras fr solche Einstze taugen. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn die Kamera fr den Sport selber benutzt wird - es ist doch bestimmt schner, wenn die Kamera an der Action beteiligt ist - und im Rucksack strt doch nur das Gewicht. Landschaftsaufnahmen, wenn man endlich oben am Berg angekommen ist, kann jede gute Sucherkamera sicher auch. Dafr braucht man kein Spiegelreflex und wenn am Strand so viel Sand in der Luft ist, das man von Sandstrahlen spricht, dann macht auch Spiegelreflex keine guten Bilder mehr. Zumal man unter solchen Bedingungen tunlichst auf einen Objektivwechsel verzichten sollte.

----------


## ciiN.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es eine Spiegelreflex gibt, die Sand- & Windresistent sein kann. Da sie kein geschlossenes System in sich ist. Jedes mal beim Objektiv-wechsel wird das System geffnet und dann kann Sand herein gelangen. Wenn der auf den Sensor kommt, dann hast du ein Problem. Also meine Empfehlung ist, entweder auf die Fotografie konzentrieren, und eine DSLR kaufen(Kostet aber auch viel Geld) oder aufs Surfen konzentrieren, und dir eine Bridge oder Megazoom anlegen. Die haben mittlerweile objektive bis zu 2.8 bzw. 1.8 Lichtstrke, und sind von der Qualitt fast ausreichend. 
Ich selber bin DSLR Fan! Aber sie ist nun mal nicht fr alles super gut geeignet.

----------


## Max486

Hallo  kaeptnblaubaer,

Ich habe eine Eos 40D. Der Hersteller gibt sie als "Wetterfest" an. Die Anschlsse sind gut gegen Staub etc. geschtzt. Wenn du mit dem Cam am Binnensee oder so fotografieren willst sehe ich keine Probleme. Willst du mit einer DSLR am Meer Bilder machen musst du sie gut einpacken, z.B. mit einem Aquapack oder hnlichem. Ich habe einen Surffotografen aus Brasilen kennengelernt der einfach ein groes Handtuch verwendet hat. Geht auch. 

Die Bridge bzw. Superzooms musst du genau so gegen Sand etc. schtzen. Das Objektiv fhrt auch aus und Sand kann da reingelangen. Die kombinierte Video und Fotofunktion ist natrlich nicht schlecht. Ich hatte eine Lumix Fz-38. Die bekommst du neu fr ca. 240 Euro bei Ebay. Die Bilder sind okay aber mit einer DSLR natrlich nicht vergleichbar.

Fr Spassbilder sind die Wasserdichten Cams von Olympus gut. Die haben bei mir auch einen Waschgang beim Wellenreiten auf Fuerteventura ausgehalten. 

Und natrlich kann man sich auf Surfen und auf Fotografieren konzentrieren. Bietet sich in der Surfpause ja geradezu an. 

Ich wrde mir nun einfach die Frage stellen ob du die Cam nur fr Surfen haben willst oder ob die Fotografie darber hinaus noch interessiert. Wenn du gerne mit Gestaltungsmitteln wie Blende, Verschlusszeit etc. tiefergehend arbeiten mchtest wrde ich dir eine DSLR empfehlen. Die Bilder sind einfach viel Schrfer als die einer Bridgekamera. Aber man muss sich im klaren sein das fr eine kleine gebrauchte Ausrstung mit einem Weitwinkel und Telezoomobjektiv locker ein 1000er weg ist. Ich beziehe mich dabei auf Kameras wie Eos 40D, 50D etc. Bei ner Spiegelreflex wrde ich daraunter auch nicht anfangen. 

Wenn du keine Lust auf eine Sperrige Fotoausrstung hast kaufe dir fr das Geld eine Super Zoom und eine Go Pro HD dann steht deinem Surferlebnis nix im wege.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Gre

----------


## lordofchaos

Die Cam ist nicht so mageblich, wichtiger sind gescheite Objektive und die sind teuer. Tolle SLR mit Haudrauf Objektiv von Tamron oder hnlichem, mach defacto keine Sinn (Und ich Wei wovon ich rede). Dann lieber die Kohl in Surfstuff investieren

Gute Fotos mit relativ guter Qualitt bekommt man z.B. auch mit einer guten Canon PowerShot locker hin, und muss hier keine 1000 Objektive rumschleppen.

Der ganze SLR Hype ist eh bertrieben. Da werden Sndhaft teurer Kameras gekauft um die Fotos dann der Familie am PC oder TV zu prsentieren (oder auf FB hochzuladen) .... Dafr reicht ne Digicam.

SLR macht, wie Max schon schrieb, eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn man sich auch tiefer in die Materie einarbeiten will. Aber dann wird kann das auch ein intensives und teurer Hobby werden.

----------

